# Temperatures not show completely for GTX 285



## Venda71 (Feb 10, 2009)

VDDC temperatures not show in GPU-Z. 
Please add this features in next version or beta version GPU-Z.

ThankYou

v.


----------



## Venda71 (Feb 26, 2009)

still no answer......


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 26, 2009)

Some cards do not show VDDC temperatures, While others do. It depends on the manufacturer.

Also try GPUZ 3.2


----------



## ExarTarkin (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Do someone know what are those 2 GPU Temperature et 2 PCB Temperature?

I assume the first GPU Temperature is the ... GPU temp, the first PCB Temperature is itself as well but what for the two others?

I thought the second GPU Temp was the memory temp but in Everest I always have a 2°C difference between the two values.

For the last one I have no ideas.

Thanks by advance.


Bye the way I don't have VDDC temperatures ether, even with Gpu-z 0.3.2  (Evga 285GTX SSC)


----------

